# I'm new but I need some advice on Freeway...



## SamiPix (Apr 3, 2013)

My Deer Chi, Freeway, was a rescue off of the freeway. He's been with me for about 10 years and was approximately 1 year old when he found his way to me. He's always been a little bit of an odd duck but I've learned that chi's can be quirky to say the least and I usually just let him do his thing. However, when my Theodore E. Bear, my beloved Yorkie, passed away in my arms 1.5 years ago it was a devestating loss and I became extremely paranoid. All that said, Freeway is afraid of wind and it's been windy here, and usually when that happens he gets a little weird and then it passes, but he doesn't seem to want to eat today, which again is typical for him when he decides he doesn't like what's going on around him. He's also just a bit lethargic and sleeping more than usual today and my paranoia has gotten the better of me. I tried to offer him some cheese and a small piece of chicken but he doesn't seem to want any of it at the moment and is content to sit here while I work. His nose is cold, his eyes don't seem off and nothing else is really wrong, it's just more my own paranoia acting up, but he's a bit of a foodie and typically won't refuse chicken, let alone cheese, so that kind of has me concerned. I've checked him all over and he doesn't seem to be in any pain, there aren't any lumps or anything that feels weird, he's not panting or honking, or anything, just kind of quieter than I think is his regular everyday attitude. 

He's doing his business just fine too... I might try to give him a little pepto in a while since usually when he starts to act off it's usually a belly thing, but typically I know that's what it is because he's either been sick or has the trots, neither of which he's had today or yesterday when it was windy.

Any suggestions or am I just really losing what little is left of my sanity at the moment and overreacting to nothing... 

Thanks in advance. 

Suz


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I totally understand what it's like to be worried!

I think maybe a vet visit and an annual blood panel (if it's been a year since his last one) would help ease your mind.


----------



## SamiPix (Apr 3, 2013)

Blu-Jax, thank you so much for taking the time to reply. Shortly after I posted this he did vomit just a little and then started acting normally again. It seems he may have gotten into something that didn't agree with him, but he's been fine since and back to his normal quirky self. I do so appreciate the response, though, as it's never fun to be worried and worrying alone is even worse. 

By the way, Percy is absolutely beautiful. I've never seen a chi that has light eyes or is that my computer screen?? He's absolutely a beautiful boy, though.  

Suz


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey Suz, welcome to cp. It so hard not to worry about our little ones. If only they could talk. How is Freeway doing today?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

He's probably ok 
10 is quite young still for these guys! they tend to live a long time.


----------



## SamiPix (Apr 3, 2013)

KittyD said:


> He's probably ok
> 10 is quite young still for these guys! they tend to live a long time.




OMG, that's such good news, I didn't realize Deer Chi's or any Chi, lived long lives. That's great news, I'm still smarting from losing my beloved Teddy 2 years ago this coming July, so.

In any event, I apologize it took me so long to come back, but works has been crazy busy. 

Freeway is doing better, though didn't eat yesterday but as I said he spooks quite easily and it's been windy, so I'm sure he's fine. 

Suz


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Give him another 12-24 hours. If he is drinking that's great. I second the 'welness panel' if he hasn't had one in a year or two. Great for keeping up with kidney, liver, diabetes etc levels.


----------

